# Dog Shaking and Other Sypytoms- Just Not Doing Well :(



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

My dog, Daisy, has been shaking all day and acting like she is going to throw up. She has been gassy. You can tell she doesn't feel well, but if you ask her if she wants to go bye bye, she does get excited and will go for a walk. During her walk she acted much better, expect when she stopped then she started shaking. When we got back to the house, she still wanted to walk, which is a good sign. 

She has an appetite, though not quite as much as normal. Unless I try to get her up, she just sleeps or lays there shaking and making this movement like she is going to throw up. I gave her an aspirin folded up in cheese I had to reach for it to get her to take it. She is very protective over food so this worked to my advantage. She ate the cheese and spit the aspirin out, she then looked up at me and afraid that I would take it she gobbled the pill up real quick. 

We do not have pepto bismal to give her and live very far from a store. I did have some Vitamin B Complex that I use for my goats. Vitamin B Complex helps their tummy's feel better and gives them an appetite. I figured vitamins couldn't hurt as they are just vitamins. So I gave her 1.5 cc or at least that's what I tried to get in her as I ended getting bit and she was not very happy with me at all. I got her to at least open her mouth and not bite my head off again by telling her she could go on a walk if she took her medicine. Which believe or not she understood. 

She is 8 years old. She is now sleeping but keeps making that I need to throw up motion the shaking has lessened since giving her the aspirin. She had an obsession with going outside last night and we are wondering if this may have something to with it. We really have no money to take her to the vet. 

So What I Would Like To Know:

What do you recommend we do for her?

If someone poisoned her how would she act?

If a copper head bit her how would she act? We had 3 animals bit by copper heads this year. My cat and 2 baby goats. The cat we found dead and the 2 baby goats were almost dead. So we really don't know how an animal would act.

What might she have gotten into last night that she maybe shouldn't have?

Is the vitamin B complex safe like I thought? It didn't seem to work but as I said I am not sure how much she she got in her as I got bit and it went every where.

Will this pass or is something very wrong? 

I would truly appreciate all your ideas and thoughts.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

I'm not a vet, (a vet tech) but that's not saying much, anyway, I think more info would be required by a vet to figure this out.

I will say this. If you can get her to a vet soon that might be best.

When did she eat last? What? and how much?
If she were my dog, I wouldn't feed her. I would try to get her cleaned out as best as possible. The gassy stuff lends me to think of bloat.

What breed is she? Does she have access to the goat food and chicken feed? I once had a terrier that LOVED chicken feed and the after effects were - well - nasty.

Sorry to say I know nothing of snake bites.

I hope more information will be made avail to you soon.

Good luck.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

She has dog food as ways available so hard to say how much she ate. I do know she was going crazy about going outside. I am wondering if she found something out there then. She is a border collie/bluetick beagle mix. We have our feed in trash cans. She has been sleeping soundly and the throwing up motion thing has stopped for now for the first time today.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Let's hope whatever it is is passing. Does her belly feel bloated? 
Does she wince or experience pain when you feel up her belly? 

Have you looked on-line for snake bite info? I would imagine those symptoms would be more severe - fever, dialated pupils, drooling...


----------



## CoM1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Is she going to the bathroom normal? Could she have some kind of blockage making her gag? Just a thought.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Couple things come to mind. Partially twisted stomach which would cause the symptoms you are talking about. Also, something caught in her throat. Not enough to completely block but causing extreme discomfort. I would highly recommend a veterinary visit as soon as possible. Both of the above are very serious.

Willow101


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

She threw up something quite large and woody and has been fine ever since. Thank you for all the help! Well she threw up a little bit after that but she is doing good!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

a dog with kind of rhythmic tremors or shaking could well be in pain.

glad she feels better.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

marvella said:


> a dog with kind of rhythmic tremors or shaking could well be in pain.



Absolutely. Or anxious, I know Duke does some shaking every now and then since his recovery and I am not sure why.

I was worried for bloat, it's not necessarily a big dog thing, docs said they have had it happen in small dogs as well. So glad all is well and she barfed up her problem! Can you recognize what it was?


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

_So What I Would Like To Know:

What do you recommend we do for her?_
Vet visit

_If someone poisoned her how would she act?_
Too many different kinds of poisons to give one answer...could be anything from bruised gums with rat poison, to seizures with neurotoxins.

_If a copper head bit her how would she act? We had 3 animals bit by copper heads this year. My cat and 2 baby goats. The cat we found dead and the 2 baby goats were almost dead. So we really don't know how an animal would act._
From your description...I doubt it was a snakebite.

_What might she have gotten into last night that she maybe shouldn't have?_ Last night and already sick - fertilizers, some insecticides, toxic plants, or just indigestion from eating who knows what on your property. Again too many to say for sure.

_Is the vitamin B complex safe like I thought? It didn't seem to work but as I said I am not sure how much she she got in her as I got bit and it went every where._ 
B vitamins are unlikely to help. They are fairly safe, but without knowing the concentration of your mixture...can't say for sure.

_Will this pass or is something very wrong?_ 
If doggie indigestion and gas she should be better in 1 to 2 days. For indigestion best bet is to offer water, withhold food overnight, then begin her on small frequent feedings of cottage cheese, scrambled eggs, or boiled hamburger (or chicken) and rice for 48 hours. 

Alternatively...she could be in a world of trouble in 1 to 2 days if this is something serious..so vet visit would be best.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

CookingPam777 said:


> She threw up something quite large and woody and has been fine ever since. Thank you for all the help! Well she threw up a little bit after that but she is doing good!


Glad to hear she is feeling better! :rock:

DH2B is just telling me stories about how he had this dog that was always chewing on sticks and chunks of wood and all the wierd things that would happen.........


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Absolutely. Or anxious, I know Duke does some shaking every now and then since his recovery and I am not sure why.
> 
> I was worried for bloat, it's not necessarily a big dog thing, docs said they have had it happen in small dogs as well. So glad all is well and she barfed up her problem! Can you recognize what it was?


No unfortunately we couldn't.


----------

